# Twin Acre Stables?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I just recently got a dog given to me and all I know is that his breeder's name is Mary Miller, she is from Kokomo, Indiana, her adress, and phone number.

I did some research and found that at the adress is a horse barn called Twin Acre Stables. The owners' names (as far as I understand) are Ray and Mary Miller. I think they breed standardbreds, but I'm not sure.

If you have any info, please tell me!


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmm that's a tough one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Is it a White Shepherd? I have a lady in my dog rescue connections by the name of Mary Miller that does White GSD rescue. She's not listed as a breeder, though, only a rescuer? However my resource could be incomplete, I work with Collie Rescue of Indiana, not with GSDs.

EDIT: Just double checked my book, seems she also rescues Dobies and exotic birds as well.

If you have her phone number, why not just call her direct?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Nah, he's a pug. I am going to call her, I was just seeing if anybody on here knew anything. Thanks, though!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------

